# فكرة عبقرية لردم الفجوة الحضارية



## justme2000 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الاخوه الكرام .انقل لكم هذا المقال الرائع واسأل الله العظيم ان ينفع به وبكم وان يعز الاسلام والمسلمين 


*فكرة عبقرية لردم الفجوة الحضارية*

[FONT=&quot]الأربعاء, 30 ديسمبر, 2009[/FONT]​ *فكرة عبقرية لردم الفجوة الحضارية*​ قرأت اقترحا للمهندس نادر المنسى في كتابه “هندسة وفن تمديد كابلات الشبكات”، بألا تعطي الجامعات العربية شهادات البكالوريوس أو الماجستير أو الدكتوراه لأي طالب أو باحث في الكليات العلمية ككليات الهندسة وكليات الحاسبات والمعلومات وكليات العلوم، إلا إذا ترجم على الأقل أحد المراجع الأجنبية في مجال تخصصه إلى العربية، على أن تقوم الدولة بوضع هذه الترجمات على موقع خاص بها على شبكة الإنترنت لتكون متاحة للجميع، إضافة إلى ترجمات رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه.
وأنا أرى أن هذا اقتراح عبقري، ولا أدري كيف غفل عنه المسئولون عن التعليم منذ نصف قرن!
اقتراح كهذا كفيل بإحداث حركة ترجمة نشطة تقلل الفجوة بيننا وبين الغرب، وتزيد من كم المعرفة المكتوبة بالعربية، مما يمنح الفتية الصغار القدرة على القراءة في العلوم باكرا، دون الاصطدام بمشاكل الاستيعاب بلغة أجنبية، وهو ما سيزيد من سرعة التعلم وكفاءته، والقدرة المبكرة على الابتكار والإبداع.. كما أن هذا سيجعل للدراسة بالإنجليزية والفرنسية في الجامعات فائدة حقيقية، وهي قدرة المتعلم على تعريب العلوم التي يدرسها.
ثم إن ترجمة مرجع علمي هي خبرة هائلة، تجعل الطالب يجيد محتوى المرجع، ويتمرس على الترجمة ويقوي لغته الإنجليزية وأسلوبه بالعربية، وهو ما يضاف إلى سيرته الذاتية بعد التخرج ويعينه على العثور على فرصة عمل أفضل بإذن الله.
لقد كانت حركة الترجمة الكبيرة من الفارسية واليونانية والهندية والصينية إلى العربية، هي أساس نهضة المسلمين، وكذلك لم تخرج أوروبا من القرون الوسطى إلا حينما أرسلت مثقفيها إلى الأندلس لتعلم العربية وترجمة كتبها.. وبعد سقوط الأندلس سارت قوافل طويلة من الدواب تحمل ملايين الكتب العربية إلى كل مكان في أوروبا، لتبدأ حركة ترجم عملاقة واكبها ظهور الطباعة، فاشتعلت النهضة بسرعة هائلة.
واليوم، لماذا لا نبدأ حركة ترجمة هائلة تواكبها ثورة المعلوماتية والإنترنت، وهي لن تكلف شيئا، فالطلبة في الجامعات فعلا، والمراجع الأجنبية متاحة مجانا عبر الإنترنت، ونشر الكتب المترجمة على الإنترنت لا يكلف شيئا!
لماذا لا نركب الموجة الحضارية الجديدة هذه المرة، ونلعب بطريقة صحيحة؟
وأنا أزيد على هذا الاقتراح العبقري بعض النقاط:
1- ألا تتم ترقية أي أستاذ جامعي بدون ترجمة أحد المراجع الأجنبية في مجال تخصصه، أو على الأقل ترجمة البحث الذي حصل به على الترقية!
2- أن يكون المرجع الذي يترجمه الطالب مقسما على سنوات دراسته، وجزءا من درجاته السنوية.
3- أن يوجد تعاون بين طلبة كليات اللغة العربية واللغات الأجنبية وطلبة الكليات العلمية، بحيث يكون هناك فريق عمل متكامل.. مثلا: الطالب المهندس قد يحتاج إلى طالب لغة عربية لتدقيق النص المترجم، وإلى طالب يدرس الإنجليزية للتأكد من دقة الترجمة من الأصل، ويكون هذا النشاط جزءا من درجات كل طالب من هؤلاء.. لاحظ أن التواصل بين طلبة الكليات المختلفة لا يستدعي التقاءهم وجها لوجه أو تضييع أي وقت، فالأمر لا يحتاج أكثر من تواصل الفريق دوريا عبر موقع النشر، وتعليق كل منهم على العمل المترجم وتنقيحه له، وتقديم تقريره إلى أستاذه المشرف.. وبهذا يكون هناك تواصل بين التخصصات المختلفة، ويتم الاستفادة من جيوش المتعلمين في الجامعات الذين لا يستفيدون شيئا مما يدرسونه، ولا يفيدون أحدا بشيء!
4- أن تطبع الدولة أفضل هذه المراجع وتعطي جوائز لأصحابها.
5- الاستعانة بالطلاب المتميزين في اللغات والبرمجة، في وضع نموذج تحليلي لتوصيف العلاقات التي تربط الكلمات والمعاني والمجازات (شجرة الدلالات) لتسهيل الوصول إلى برامج الترجمة الآلية، ودمج هذا بمشروع الترجمة من الإنجليزية إلى العربية، بتحليل النصوص الأصلية والمترجمة، ليبنى عليها برامج الترجمة الآلية والتحليل الآلي للمعاني وما شابه.
بهذه الإضافات، سنضمن ما يلي:
- قيام الطالب بالترجمة في تخصصه العلمي، وتحت إشراف أستاذه الجامعي، سيجعلنا لا نقلق من مشاكل المصطلح، لأن هذا سيبدأ نقاشا ثوريا في الجامعات وعلى الإنترنت وسيحيي اللغة العربية، وسيجعلها مواكبة لكل تطور عالمي!
- لا تنسوا أيضا أننا في عصر الحاسوب، وكل منا لديه عشرات البرامج المساعدة للترجمة، وعشرات القواميس المتخصصة.. الأمور صارت أسهل كثيرا مما مضى، ولن يجوب المرء المكتبات بحثا عن معنى كلمة، ففي ثانية واحدة سيفتح موقع ترجمة جوجيل، ويحصل على معناها!.. هذا يجيب عن أي سؤال حول ركاكة مستوى الطلاب في الإنجليزية.. نحن لا نحتاج منهم إلا فهم المصطلحات والمضمون العلمي، خاصة أن اللغة المستخدمة في المراجع العلمية هي الإنجليزية المبسطة.. نحن نطلب منهم فقط القدرة على الكتابة بأبسط أسلوب بالعربية، ولا نطلب منهم الكتابة بالإنجليزية، فهذا يتطلب إجادة أعلى للغة.
- إشراك طلبة اللغات الأجنبية واللغة العربية في المشروع كجزء من درجاتهم يعني أنهم سيكونون تحت إشراف أساتذتهم أيضا، يضمن لنا رفع مستوى اللغة عند طلبة الكليات العلمية وأساتذتهم، كما يضمن رفع مستوى المعرفة العلمية عند طلبة الكليات اللغوية وأساتذتهم!
- لو أثمرت جهود تحليل اللغة وبناء شجرة الدلالات في إنتاج برامج ترجمة فورية عالية الدقة والاحترافية، فلن نحتاج إلى أية جهود إضافية، لأن ترجمة المراجع ستتم بعد هذا بمجرد ضغطة زر!
تخيل فقط لو أن هذه الفكرة دخلت حيز التنفيذ، كيف سترفع المستوى العلمي والفكري واللغوي لكل من الطالب وأستاذه!
بل كيف ستغير شكل مجتمعاتنا!
إن كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة وحدها تخرج أكثر من 2000 طالب سنويا.. تخيل أن يتحول هذا العدد إلى مراجع مترجمة؟
وماذا لو أضيفت إليه كليات أخرى وجامعات أخرى ودول عربية أخرى؟
هل تتخيل حجم الطوفان العلمي الذي سيحدث في الوطن العربي في خمس سنوات فقط، خصوصا مع تشاركنا هذه الترجمات عبر الإنترنت؟
ولا أريد الخوص هنا في حسابات معقدة عن أنسب حجم يترجمه الطالب ويمكن للأساتذة مراجعته، فهذا تقدره كل كلية على حسب إمكانياتها ونسبة عدد طلابها إلى عدد أساتذتها.. لكن حتى لو أخذنا الحد الأدنى لهذه الفكرة، وافترضنا أن الترجمة ستتم في كلية هندسة القاهرة فقط، وأن كل طالب سيترجم صفحة واحدة فقط في كل فصل دراسي، فهذا معناه أنه سيترجم 10 صفحات في أعوام دراسته، وهو ما يعني ترجمة 20 ألف صفحة مع تخرج دفعته (بافتراض أن الدفعة 2000 طالب)، وهو ما يعادل 20 مرجعا كبيرا، وبهذا سنحصل كل عام على 20 مرجعا علميا عربيا، من كلية واحدة فقط في جامعة واحدة فقط، وبترجمة الطالب لصفحة واحدة فقط في كل فصل دراسي!
وعلى كل حال، عدد حاملي الدكتوراه في مصر وصل إلى 1 من كل 1000 تقريبا، وفي قسم الاتصالات في هندسة القاهرة حوالي 80 أستاذا، بما يعادل تقريبا أستاذ لكل 10 طلاب!
لهذا لا أظن الضغط سيكون كبيرا على الأساتذة، لو تم تنظيم المشروع بالصورة الملائمة.
وقد أضاف الباحث اللغوي أ. حسين محمد البسومي هذا الاقتراح إلى الفكرة:​ من الأهداف الأساسية التي أنشئ من أجلها مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة سنة 1934 كان إنشاء المعجم التاريخي للغة العربية.. ذلك المعجم الذي يجمع كل كلمات اللغة، ويرصد كل ما يتعلق بكل كلمة في كل العصور التي مرت بها، وكل الأماكن التي حلت فيها، فهو يؤلف قصة حياة كاملة لكل كلمة وأنا أتساءل: ماذا لو كُلف طلاب الدراسات العليا (الماجستير والدكتوراه) في كليات ومعاهد اللغة العربية في جميع الدول العربية بدراسة وإعداد هذا المعجم من عشر سنوات مضت فقط؟.. ماذا لو وحد الأساتذة الكبار جهودهم في رسم خريطة طريق واضحة بالموضوعات والقضايا المهمة التي تثري العقل العربي وتملأ الفجوات التي صنعها الغرب في قلب العقل العربي المعاصر؟.. ماذا لو أحسنا استغلال هذه الثروة الضخمة غير المستغلة ـ أقصد طلاب الماجستير والدكتوراه؟.. ماذا لو تخلينا عن العشوائية الفكرية ولو على مستوى رجال الفكر والثقافة الجامعية؟.. ماذا لو امتلكت هذه الفئة روح المبادرة، وتخلت عن روح رد الفعل التي كدنا لا نتبينها هي الأخرى؟.. ماذا لو…؟​ إن هناك الكثير مما يمكن استغلال طلبة الجامعات فيه دون أن ندفع قرشا زائدا، وسنحصل على نتائج خرافية، دون أن نظل نندب حظنا ونلعن تخلف التقنية لدينا وعجزنا عن امتلاك المصانع والمعامل المتطورة، فنحن الآن في عصر العولمة، والتقنيات الرقمية تعدنا بإمكانيات جبارة، فقط لو كان لدينا إرادة التغيير.. فإن لم نركب الموجة الثالثة من الحضارة الآن، فلن يكون أمامنا إلا انتظار خراب العالم لنتساوى بالجميع تحت الصفر!
وقد طورت هذه الفكرة من خلال النقاشات، مما جعلني أضيف إليها الاقتراحات التالية:
1- إضافة مادة في المرحلة الثانوية، اسمها ترجمة علمية، تكون مشتركة بين مدرس العلوم (الأحياء ـ الفيزياء ـ الكيمياء) ومدرس اللغة الإنجليزية ومدرس اللغة العربية، ويكون على كل طالب أن يترجم فيها بحوثا قصيرة ومقالات في أي مجال علمي مبسط.. ويكون دور مدرس العلوم تقييم دقة المحتوى العلمي في النص المترجم، ويكون دور مدرس اللغة العربية تقييم صحة الأسلوب العربي وسلاسته ووضوحه.. ويكون دور مدرس اللغة الإنجليزية التأكد من صحة ترجمة النص الإنجليزي ومدى أمانة الترجمة، وما نسبة التصرف المتاحة.
والهدف من هذه المادة هو تقوية مهارات التلميذ والمدرسين العلمية والإنجليزية والعربية، كما أنها تعتبر تدريبا تمهيديا لقيام الطالب بترجمة المراجع في الجامعة.
2- تعديل كتب العلوم والرياضايت في المرحلة الإعدادية والثانوية، لضمان ذكر المصطلح العلمي الأجنبي بجوار المصطلح العلمي العربي، بحيث يألفها التلاميذ ويسهل عليهم الترجمة التدريبية في المرحلة الثانوية، والترجمة الفعلية في الجامعة.
3- نفس الأمر في المدارس الأجنبية، حيث أقترح تعديل كتب العلوم والرياضايت في جميع مراحل الدراسة، لضمان ذكر المصطلح العلمي العربي بجوار المصطلح العلمي الأجنبي، بحيث يألفها التلاميذ ويسهل عليهم الترجمة التدريبية في المرحلة الثانوية، والترجمة الفعلية في الجامعة.
4- تتم الترجمة في الكليات العلمية من خلال مادة إلزامية اسمها “ترجمة علمية”، بحيث يكون على الطالب ترجمة فصل واحد من أحد المراجع الأجنبية في كل فصل دراسي.. بهذا المعدل سيحتاج الطالب إلى ترجمة أقل من صفحة في اليوم فحسب.
على أن تكون درجات هذه المادة مقسمة بين جودة المنتج (الفصل المترجم)، وبين امتحان تحريري فيه سؤالان على الأقل: سؤال عن المحتوي العلمي بالإنجليزية، وسؤال عن ترجمة فقرة من الكتاب.
بهذا نكون ضمنا استفادة الطالب من عملية الترجمة، وقللنا احتمالات تحايله.. وفي نهاية سنوات الدراسة يكون قد ترك لنا 8 فصول أو 10 فصول مترجمة (تبعا لعدد سنوات الدراسة في كليته)، وهو ما يعني مرجعا متوسط الحجم.. والمراجع الأكبر من هذا تقسم على أكثر من طالب.
5- إضافة مادة “مراجعة التراجم العلمية” في الكليات اللغوية (التي تدرس العربية أو الإنجليزية) بحيث يتولى كل طالب في كل فصل دراسي، مراجعة فصل من المترجمات التي أنتجها طلاب الكليات العلمية، ويرفع تقريره على موقع المشروع، ويقدمه إلى أستاذه للحصول على الدرجات.​ والسؤال الآن: كيف يمكن إيصال هذه الأفكار والأسئلة والاقتراحات إلى المسئولين عن التعليم في الدول العربية، أو في اللجان المتخصصة في الجامعة العربية، وكيف ندفعهم إلى تنفيذها؟
أرجو من كل منكم أن يساهم في نشر هذه الفكرة عبر المنتديات، وبمراسلة الصحف والفضائيات والمسئولين في كل الدول العربية.. ومن يدري، فلعلها تحدث فارقا!
وتذكر دائما أن الشجرة العملاقة كانت بذرة في قبضة اليد، وأن (….. كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِي السَّمَاء {24}‏ تُؤْتِي أُكُلَهَا كُلَّ حِينٍ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا وَيَضْرِبُ اللّهُ الأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ {25}) كما قال سبحانه في سورة إبراهيم.. فلا تقلل أبدا من قيمة كلمة طيبة، أو فكرة جيدة، أو خطوة على الطريق، فليس المطلوب من كل منا أن يغير العالم بنفسه.. كل المطلوب منا أن نبذل ما بوسعنا لتوسيع دائرة النور من حولنا.. ويوما ما ـ لا يهم متى ـ سنجد أن العالم من حولنا قد صار مضيئا، لأن كثيرا من أفراده قد صاروا شموعا.. أو شموسا!​ م. محمد حمدي غانم​


----------



## جسر الأمل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

"والسؤال الآن: كيف يمكن إيصال هذه الأفكار والأسئلة والاقتراحات إلى المسئولين عن التعليم في الدول العربية، أو في اللجان المتخصصة في الجامعة العربية، وكيف ندفعهم إلى تنفيذها؟"

والسؤال الآخر: كيف يمكن اقناع كثرة هائلة منا بركوب مركب الحضارة بعد ان استمرات الوضع الراهن وأصبح مائها الذي لا تستطيع الخروج منه؟



لكن تبقى الفكرة المطروحة عبقرية! فليحاول كل منا تنفيذها على نفسه وعلى من يسمع منه النصح على الأقل!


----------



## justme2000 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خيرا علي الرد
وكما تفضلتم يجب ان نبدأ بانفسنا
_إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ_ مَا _بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ
*والله اني لأحزن *ممن يتهافتون و يتسابقون علي ترجمة الافلام والمسلسلات ولا يدرون في اي الموازين يقع عملهم ,ولا يفكرون بعمل ينفع به الامه.
اسأل الله العظيم ان ينصر الاسلام ويعز المسلمين 
_


----------



## khaledjaser (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة عبقرية فعلا وقد قمت بتجربة ترجمة كتب للصيانة لدينا في شركة الاتصالات السعودية وقد وجدت صدى وقبول كبير لدى الفنيين ولدى جميع من اطلع عليها ونسخها من الأنترنت أسئل الله التوفيق واتمنى ان يتم تعريب جميع العلوم وخصوصا الهندسية والتقنية .


----------



## justme2000 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

khaledjaser قال:


> فكرة عبقرية فعلا وقد قمت بتجربة ترجمة كتب للصيانة لدينا في شركة الاتصالات السعودية وقد وجدت صدى وقبول كبير لدى الفنيين ولدى جميع من اطلع عليها ونسخها من الأنترنت أسئل الله التوفيق واتمنى ان يتم تعريب جميع العلوم وخصوصا الهندسية والتقنية .




جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم و زادك علماً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ليتني قلبكـ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## justme2000 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ليتني قلبكـ قال:


> الله يجزاكم خير


اللهم آمين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbsam (14 فبراير 2011)

فكرة رائفة جدا و نرجو ان يتم توجييها للقائمين على الجامعات خاصة الجامعات الخاصة و مراكز البحث العلمى و التكنولوجى و كذلك أقسام اللغة العربية بكليات الاداب و الألسن و التربية لأتاحة الفرصة للتعاون و تنفيذ دورات قى اللغة العربية و كيفية الترجمة و التنسيق اللغوى


----------

